# aep



## Norris72 (Jan 24, 2009)

going to aep tomorrow has anyboby checked the ice? Im hoping the narrow pits will have thicker ice thanks for any info i will post back to tell if i had any luck


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

We went fishing today. The ice was about 4" thick, only about 3" of good ice on bottom and 1" of OK ice on top. We caught around 120 bluegill and 3 or 4 bass. One of the bass was 22.5", almost couldnt fit through the hole.


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

Norris72 said:


> going to aep tomorrow has anyboby checked the ice? Im hoping the narrow pits will have thicker ice thanks for any info i will post back to tell if i had any luck




Norris,
read forum and noticed name , same as Snory's last name, I'm North Fla.


----------



## Norris72 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow thanks for the info .i only hope to that good will post ater i get back.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Snory, 

Where in North fla are you at. As you can see by my name I used to run around that part of the country for about 10 years.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

We were at AEP on Saturday and found ice over 7" in some of the pits. Caught a bunch of small gills.


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

FloridaFishTransplant said:


> Snory,
> 
> Where in North fla are you at. As you can see by my name I used to run around that part of the country for about 10 years.


I,m from the Lake City area, we fished out of a town called Suwannee at the Big Bend area of Gulf, caught a lot of reds, trout, cobia,sheephead,(not Erie model),End of March the sheephead spawn, Trout season closed in Feb. if anyone is headed down for fun in the sun.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

Thats funny , I have a house in Live oak still and 1 in Stark. I just could not handle the summers no more but love the finishing. Got out a few times in taylor county area but mostly fish the east coast , st. johns , black creek. In fact the largest LM bass I ever caught was in Black creek. 15lbs 5 onces. Nothing that big up here but the weather is so much nicer. I only live about 5 miles from the famed AEP land all talk about so is nothing for me to hit the ponds in the evening after working for a hour or so.


----------



## snory (Jan 22, 2009)

I sold my farm in the Wellborn area (120 ac.),we moved to Powell,near Columbus, I graduated from Suwannee High in Live Oak in 1964, still have a lot of friends and familly in area. Usually go down couple times a year to fish and turkey hunt, also do some dove and deer hunting on familly farms . 

Snory


----------

